# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  it یا نرم افزار ؟!

## melis

سلام دوستان

مدت کمی تا پایان انتخاب رشته مونده ...


موندم از بین نرم افزار و it کدومو اول بزنم!  به هر دوشون هم علاقه دارم!

فقط موندم کدومو انتخاب کنم که 4سال دیگه بازار کار براش بهتر باشه! توی نت هم خیلی سرچ کردم ولی چیز درست و حسابی گیرم نیومد!  :Yahoo (2): 

نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## artim

نرم افزار بهتر و سرتر از ای تی هست
اگه قصد خارج رفتن داری ای تی بهتره

----------


## melis

> نرم افزار بهتر و سرتر از ای تی هست
> اگه قصد خارج رفتن داری ای تی بهتره


نه قصد خارج رفتن که ندارم...  نرم افزار ریاضیاتش میگن سخته..درسته؟!

----------


## artim

> نه قصد خارج رفتن که ندارم...  نرم افزار ریاضیاتش میگن سخته..درسته؟!


نرم افزار و ای تی 90 درصد درس هاشون شبیه هم هست هر دو دروس ریاضی مختلفی دارن
اما بازار کار نرم افزار بهتره
اگه ریاضیتون خوبه برین نرم افزار یا ای تی چون برنامه نویسی هاش نیاز به محاسبات داره

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

من بعنوان دانشجو ای تی میخام ای تی را تعریف کنم

البته دانشگاه ما اینجوریه هاااا........مثلا من با یه دانشجوازاد میحرفیدم اصلا برنامه نویسی نمیخوندن  :Yahoo (21): 

تا ترم چهار درساتون مشترکه هم سخت هم نرم هم ای تی

فقط ترم چهار درس مبانی ای تی دارن که کل درس ای تی و شبکه وهوش و کلا دنیای کامپیوتر ودیجیتالی شدن وبررسی میکنین

منم تازه ترم چهارم تموم شده :Yahoo (4): 

ولی طبق چارت از اینجا به بعد ما علاوه بر درسای ای تی که به سمت مدیریت و اینا میره

هر درسی نرم داره سخت نداره ای تی هم داره

هر درسی سخت داره نرم نداره ای تی هم داره

ولی درس شیرینیه

اینکه کار هست یا نه بستگی بخوده شخص داره

الان من چهارتا از دوستام دو تاشون ای تی یکی نرم یکی سخت یه برنامه نوشتن برا بازار سه ملیون دریافت کردن ترم دو بودن

همش بستگی به خود شخص داره وتوانایی هاش  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق وموید باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## khaan

نرم افزار یه ویژگی بهترش نسبت به آی تی استقلال شغلیش هست

----------


## صلوات

سلام دوستان 
من ی جا خوندم تفاوت ای تی با نرم افزار مثل متخصص پزشکی میمونه با دارو ساز!!! :Yahoo (77): 
شما می دونید بعد دانشگاه فردوسی تو مشهد بهترین دانشگاه برای آی تی کدوم خوبه ؟؟؟؟
می شه درباره آی تی بیشتر توضیح بدین؟؟؟؟؟؟
اهان من تازه به فکر کامپیوتر و این جور حرفا افتادم و هیچ پیش زمینه ای ندارم

----------


## m40

تو مشهد تنها دانشگاه دولتی فردوسی هستش و بقیه همه غیرانتفاعی و ازاد هستن.
ازاد که اطلاعی ندارم! بین غیر انتفاعی ها بقیه موسسه غیرانتفاعی هستن ولی سه تا هم هستن که عنوانشون دانشگاه غیرانفاعی هست
صنعتی سجاد - خیام - امام رضا
در رشته برق که غیرانتفاعی سجاد نسبت به بقیه کادرش قوی تر هست و من خودم بعد از فردوسی و شهرستان های همجوار برق سجاد رو زدم و معماری سیستم های کامپیوتری سجاد بعدش خیام و امام رضا.....
البته این تشخیص من بود و شما خودتون یکم تحقیق کنید دستتون میاد کدوم مناسبتره.

----------


## melis

دوستان دیگه نظری ندارن؟

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام دوستان
> 
> مدت کمی تا پایان انتخاب رشته مونده ...
> 
> 
> موندم از بین نرم افزار و it کدومو اول بزنم!  به هر دوشون هم علاقه دارم!
> 
> فقط موندم کدومو انتخاب کنم که 4سال دیگه بازار کار براش بهتر باشه! توی نت هم خیلی سرچ کردم ولی چیز درست و حسابی گیرم نیومد! 
> 
> نظر شما چیه؟


سلام. اول نرم افزارو بزن
برا ای تی هم چارت دانشگاهی که احتمالا قبول میشی رو نگاه کن ببین درساش چطوره. این چارتی که ما تو شریف دارم تفاوتش با نرم افزار خیلی کمه و اکثر کلاسها مشترکه.
از نظر بازار کار اگه برنامه نویسی بخوایی تفاوت خاصی ندارن به شرطی که بلد باشی
ولی درستش اینه که ای تی کار مدیریت انجام بده. مثلا الان مدیرپروژه شرکتمون ای تی خونده ولی خب منم که ای تی میخونم دارم برنامه نویسی که بیشتر کار نرم افزاریا باید باشه انجام میدم.پس در کل تفاوت چندانی نی ولی اول نرم رو بزن

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

یه نکته دیگه

بقول جناب sepanta1990 

درس ای تی مدیریت بیشتر داره نرم افزار اکثرا پروژه است و برنامه نویسی

اگه برنامه نویسی دوس دارین نرم خوبه

کم دوس دارین ای تی چون اونم برنامه نویسی داره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## pezeshki94

> سلام دوستان
> 
> مدت کمی تا پایان انتخاب رشته مونده ...
> 
> 
> موندم از بین نرم افزار و it کدومو اول بزنم!  به هر دوشون هم علاقه دارم!
> 
> فقط موندم کدومو انتخاب کنم که 4سال دیگه بازار کار براش بهتر باشه! توی نت هم خیلی سرچ کردم ولی چیز درست و حسابی گیرم نیومد! 
> 
> نظر شما چیه؟


من از  کارشناس نرم افزار پرسیده بودم IT چطوره گفت سرمایه سنگین میخواد بازار ضعیفی هم داره
درباره نرم افزار نظری نداشت :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mehran93071

> یه نکته دیگه
> 
> بقول جناب sepanta1990 
> 
> درس ای تی مدیریت بیشتر داره نرم افزار اکثرا پروژه است و برنامه نویسی
> 
> اگه برنامه نویسی دوس دارین نرم خوبه
> 
> کم دوس دارین ای تی چون اونم برنامه نویسی داره


یک چیز بگم فکر کنم شما هم تایید کنید به نظر من هرکدوم که دانشگاه بهتر قبول میشی مثلا ایتی صنعتی اصفهان خیلی بهتر از نرم اصفهان هست  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sepanta1990

> یک چیز بگم فکر کنم شما هم تایید کنید به نظر من هرکدوم که دانشگاه بهتر قبول میشی مثلا ایتی صنعتی اصفهان خیلی بهتر از نرم اصفهان هست


Exactly. That's right dude

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

> یک چیز بگم فکر کنم شما هم تایید کنید به نظر من هرکدوم که دانشگاه بهتر قبول میشی مثلا ایتی صنعتی اصفهان خیلی بهتر از نرم اصفهان هست


صنعتی متاسفانه استاد متخصص ای تی نداره 
یا استادهامون  برقند یا سخت ونرم :Yahoo (4): 
ولی دانشگاه اصفهان  کلا  ای تی ها از نرم وسخت جدان  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## m40

> صنعتی متاسفانه استاد متخصص ای تی نداره 
> یا استادهامون  برقند یا سخت ونرم
> ولی دانشگاه اصفهان  کلا  ای تی ها از نرم وسخت جدان


همون برند صنعتی اصفهان جای همه چی رو پر میکنه دیگه :Yahoo (20):  من خودم صنعتی اصفهان رو ترجیح میدم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

> همون برند صنعتی اصفهان جای همه چی رو پر میکنه دیگه من خودم صنعتی اصفهان رو ترجیح میدم


اره والا
نه خوشی داریم نه چیزی فقط دهن پر کن :Yahoo (4): 
این که برندش همه چی را پر میکنه برا شوما کافیه خو  :Yahoo (1): 
من اگه میدونستم عمرا میزدم  :Yahoo (2):

----------

